

Show HN: I did a surreal photoshoot this weekend. Here was the process - jjcm
http://jjcm.org/blog/anatomy_of_a_surreal_photoshoot/

======
cmpxchg8
This was really cool and informative, thanks for posting it!

Was expecting some discussion about photoshop tricks and techniques but maybe
people in HN are not that into photography.

